# Free Browning BLR 308 factory box



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a Browning BLR 308 factory box with Styrofoam inside if anyone wants it. Can meet in Dalton or Fort Oglethorpe. Was used to ship a rifle to my FFL. Will fit most bolt actions as well.


----------



## Mtn lover (Mar 31, 2016)

Smokey,
So do you still have the BLR 308 ? I love mine and chose it hoping for the perfect all around deer rifle. How do you like yours ?
Mtn Lover


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 31, 2016)

I wish that I did, lol. This is just a box that someone sent me a bolt action rifle in.


----------

